# help! Ive been bitten!



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

just found out my carrier bearing on my driveshaft is destroyed so what are my options?

what do you guys recomend?

its an 05 gto manual.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

What is a "carrier seal" ?

Larry


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> What is a "carrier seal" ?
> 
> Larry


it holds your 2 piece driveshaft together!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Still confused. The 2 pieces of the drive shaft are held together by a universal joint. There is a hanger bearing in the middle, next to the universal joint, that mounts to the body. The bearing nor the universal joint is serviceable.
New, the shaft is $1,097.38 from GMpartsdirect. Try ebay (fparts) or others there for a used one, or check out the aftermarket aluminum/carbon fiber ones.

Larry


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is a link to one that the Driveshaft shop has its $680 but its a 1 piece driveshaft so this will never happen again, and this one is rated at 1000 hp
Goodluck :cheers

http://www.driveshaftshop.com/domes...aft-900hp-1-piece-shaft-150mph-critical-speed


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> Here is a link to one that the Driveshaft shop has its $680 but its a 1 piece driveshaft so this will never happen again, and this one is rated at 1000 hp
> Goodluck :cheers
> 
> The Driveshaft Shop | PONTIAC 2005-2006 (ONLY) GTO 3.5" Driveshaft 1000HP 1-Piece Shaft with Direct Fit Rear Flange - Pontiac - Domestic Driveshafts


wow that is sweet. i havent heard any reviews on it though . know any members that have one.


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Still confused. The 2 pieces of the drive shaft are held together by a universal joint. There is a hanger bearing in the middle, next to the universal joint, that mounts to the body. The bearing nor the universal joint is serviceable.
> New, the shaft is $1,097.38 from GMpartsdirect. Try ebay (fparts) or others there for a used one, or check out the aftermarket aluminum/carbon fiber ones.
> 
> Larry


yes i am refering to my hanger bearing it is toast!


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i haven't heard of specific use of that driveshaft, however i know that website because i constantly see it popping up around the different boards and seems to be where Alot of guys are getting theirs


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a place out here, Inland Empire Driveline, that will build you any kind of driveshaft for any kind of vehicle. They've done driveshafts for a couple of my projects in the past and their work is top notch. They do a lot of NHRA cars. Robert quoted me a price of $550 for a replacement should I ever need one. Not advertising for them, just trying to give an idea of the work they do. You might want to check with a shop like that in your area, if one exists.


----------



## tim_nc (Jul 2, 2011)

HP11 said:


> We have a place out here, Inland Empire Driveline, that will build you any kind of driveshaft for any kind of vehicle. They've done driveshafts for a couple of my projects in the past and their work is top notch. They do a lot of NHRA cars. Robert quoted me a price of $550 for a replacement should I ever need one. Not advertising for them, just trying to give an idea of the work they do. You might want to check with a shop like that in your area, if one exists.


haha yes i know them and there work quite well ;when i lived in cali they were my goto place!
they have been in buisness for a long time.


----------



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Tim, What did you come up with for a solution for your driveshaft?

I'm currently waiting for a fabrication shop to get a BMW/Volvo bearing carrier support bracket. Slight modification needed to the bolt holes for mounting. Quoted me $200 for everything (parts and labor).

I was looking at the one-piece driveshaft that The Driveshaft Shop offers. Might go that route if the fabrication shop doesn't come through for me.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> We have a place out here, Inland Empire Driveline, that will build you any kind of driveshaft for any kind of vehicle. They've done driveshafts for a couple of my projects in the past and their work is top notch. They do a lot of NHRA cars. Robert quoted me a price of $550 for a replacement should I ever need one. Not advertising for them, just trying to give an idea of the work they do. You might want to check with a shop like that in your area, if one exists.


We have a local place that makes driveshafts also. Their quote was similar to what you posted.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A good reason to dump the whole thing and get a replacement shaft is that after you spend $200 on getting it fixed the two rubber guibos will go out. As the car ages they are prone to tearing. Expect to pay close to $300 for those if you can find them and now you'll be out the $200 when you buy the one piece that you should have bought to start with. You can get a shaft for $539-630 from gForce Engineering or the Drive Shaft Shop. Both have great reputations. I've run a DSS one piece for the last 6 years.


----------

